# still learning my first attempt at a parrot.



## routemaster (9 mo ago)




----------



## Suhail (11 mo ago)

Great first attempt. I like the colours, too. I would have liked to see the full painting. Painting is all about practising, practising and more practising. I've been painting for many years and it is always a joy to learn more. Sharing your artwork with other painters and artists is also part of the learning process. Thank you for sharing your artwork.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2021)

well, you first attempt is very admirable !! (Jimmy Buffet would be proud).


----------

